# Anti-Freeze Heater



## bowtie81 (Sep 2, 2011)

the only option to a cruze diesel is a defa preheater, it is "glued" to the oilpan and heats up the oil. You can also attach a heater to heat up the cabin. The oil pan heater is unfortunately not very effective, but I guess better than nothing. Unfortunately too, there is no way to install a webasto or similar heater, due to the automatic climatecontrol not supporting them. I will have to get the defa as the winter is coming on and I have nothing. The cabin heats up quickly though, thanks to an electric heater in the airvents, but the engine warms up slowly.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a 150 watt oil pan heater attached to the backside of the oil pan. It works well plugged in on an outdoor timer for a few hours before I set off in the morning. It's about 5-7 minutes for the car to warm up to operating temperature at 35*F. 

A Frostheater might work on a manual climate control Cruze like mine. There's lots of access for the heater core hoses in back of the engine.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

FYI -- GM sells an add-on OEM *Engine Oil Heater*, GM #55568885, which is also available in a "kit":

http://parts.nalleygmc.com/images/parts/gm/fullsize/1004011P01-006.JPG

...there's an earlier posting by *apsb21* about installation on his 1.4LT engine:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-engine-technical-discussion/746-cruze-1-4-lt-oil-pan-heater.html

...for 2011 the engine oil heater was RPO-code: *KPK - HEATER, OIL PAN*...not sure if it's the same for MY 2012.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

sciphi said:


> I have a 150 watt oil pan heater attached to the backside of the oil pan. It works well plugged in on an outdoor timer for a few hours before I set off in the morning. It's about 5-7 minutes for the car to warm up to operating temperature at 35*F.
> 
> A Frostheater might work on a manual climate control Cruze like mine. There's lots of access for the heater core hoses in back of the engine.


I had a Frostheater on my 09 Jetta TDI.

Do you really think it would work on a 1.4 Cruze?


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

if you live in canada you can get it here but if not heres an idea 

ZeroStart™ Lower Radiator Hose Heater | Canadian Tire

Engine Hose Heater | Canadian Tire


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Camcruse said:


> If all goes well tonight I'll be ordering my 2012 Cruze and trading in my 09 Jetta TDI.
> 
> If anyone here has ever owned a diesel car, you well know that it takes the diesel engine longer to warm up than a gas engine.
> 
> ...


Didn't the TDI have an electric heater until the engine warmed up?


----------

